# Holiday Gain Pix



## blubberboy767 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey all, it's been a while since I've visited here and thought I'd post some updated pix. The holiday season was good to me and my waistline as I gained 10 pounds from Thanksgiving to New Year's. Hope you all enjoy and I'll be around more often to chat with my fellow fatboys and FFA's  

View attachment 20061.jpg


View attachment 20062.jpg


View attachment 20063.jpg


View attachment 20066.jpg


View attachment 20067.jpg


----------



## blubberboy767 (Jan 12, 2006)

A few more  
My New Year's Resolution is to gain 50 more blubbery pounds! Here's to finally keeping one!! 

View attachment 20068.jpg


View attachment 20069.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 12, 2006)

First group of pics...last pic...

Sooo darned cute!  and hot!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blubberboy767 (Jan 12, 2006)

Awwww, thanks, you're making me blush


----------



## Traci (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, sweetie, loved the photos, especially the "obligatory cheesecake" photo...Thou hast a most lovely rear end!

You can lavish us with your pics anytime!:Like BigWideLand, your pics show humour, imagination, and, yes...beauty.....Keep up the good work!:kiss2:


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 15, 2006)

I think I have probably gained 10 or so over the holidays... the waist is a little tight now...


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 16, 2006)

A cutie convinced me to be brave enough to share it... my belly pic virginity is lost!


----------



## babygidget (Jan 16, 2006)

Look at you, showing off your big tummy!!! that is the best belly pic that I have seen in a long time, You are sooooooooooooo darn cute:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## pattycake (Jan 17, 2006)

That belly's just asking to be cuddled. You're so cute (in all senses of the word). How are you single?! Please don't let that be the last of your bellypix.


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks BabyGidg and PattyCake for the kind words. I was shy about the gut, but another lovely girl from Dimensions convinced me I shouldn;t be ashamed of it, so I took a chance!

I think these pics upset some guy in another thread... so perhaps I will be sparing with them... but it is always nice to here such nice compliments.

Be well!
Scott


----------



## Amor (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, I hope you won't be TO sparing with them in the future  A girl needs her eye candy, you know...


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I can be convinced . . .


----------



## babygidget (Jan 18, 2006)

How about a picture of your face and tummy, you are so darn adorable!:smitten:


----------



## goofysgirl04 (Jan 19, 2006)

I second that babygidget!!

What a hottie!


----------



## noob (Feb 2, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> Thanks BabyGidg and PattyCake for the kind words. I was shy about the gut, but another lovely girl from Dimensions convinced me I shouldn;t be ashamed of it, so I took a chance!
> 
> I think these pics upset some guy in another thread... so perhaps I will be sparing with them... but it is always nice to here such nice compliments.
> 
> ...



I think it's crazy you can be ashamed of your gut, because I'm jealous of it

Hey Blubberboy, I noticed you're on bellybuilders


----------

